# Does a -ive cycle delay next AF?



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi- Can anyone help please.

Just wondering if anyone has experienced a delay to AF after a negative cycle. We had a negative cycle which ended with AF on 21st Sept and now I am still waiting 47 (i am normally 42 days) days into next cycle.....? Obviously I am hoping there are better reasons for it being late iykwim as I did track my cycle and I did ovulate this cycle .. 
Advice, experiences and comments appreciated please ladies.
L
xxxx


----------



## soni (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Lentil,

I sincerely hope that u have a genuine reason for this delay in AF but from my personal experience my cycle length increased after my BFN's and m/c(28 to 33 days).Only way to make sure is taking a HPT and i have also found that if its negative it bring along AF pretty soon to end the misery!!!!!!!!

But this place is full of miracles..................don't loose hope and stay positive!!!!!!!!Who knows u will be the next miracle......  .

I am thinking about u.

Love,

Soni


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks Soni - I am so   hard and hoping but one minute I convince myself and the next there seems to be no hope ..... I really want to HPT and then the next minute I dont in case I see something I dont want to see. Potty hey?!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I really hope there's another reason for your delayed AF   but yes, a -ve IVF can muck up your cycles for even a few months following.  Some women may not notice any delays but others might...and each treatment cycle can vary too.

I've had some where I've not had delayed AFs at all but I've also had one which was delayed for around 10-12 days I think it was....consultant did say for us to test as you "never know" but it was BFN and just all the IVF treatment and drugs that had an effect.

Also, sometimes women don't ovulate immediately after an unsuccessful IVF which can cause delay.

Anyway, fingers crossed that yours results in a BFP....
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Minxy - thanks for reply and info. I did ovulate a week last sat   that we 'nailed it' excuse the term! xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh right, sorry you didn't mention you'd definitely ovulated.......did you have test to confirm this ?  If you ovulated a week last Saturday then you're not quite 14dpo yet so AF not late (apologies if I'm confused !!)

Fingers crossed for you...wouldn't it be great for a natural miracle 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

ah OK - well according to the OPK's it was Sat 25th Oct so I guess cos I ovulated later that naturally pushes the whole cycle back by 14 days? In which case tomorrow is when AF is due even though that is way after when it would normally be on my usual 42 days?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

If you got a +ve OPK on Sat 25th then you'd normally ovulate around 36 hours later, which would be Sun 26/Mon 27th......so you'd count approx 14 days from then........and that would be when you'd expect AF to arrive, give or take a day or so (depending on length of your luteal phase).

OPKs only detect LH surge before ovulation and don't confirm ovulation itself. 

Although you normally have 42 day cycle, you need to take into account that you possibly didn't ovulate until around 26/27th (what cycle day was Sat 25th ?)  As you had IVF, this most likely caused you to ovulate a bit later than usual.......so in turn your AF is more likely to be a little bit later....

Hope that helps ?

Good luck & fingers crossed
Natasha


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

awwwww poo - does that mean I have to keep waiting?   I really thought we may have done it this time but it would explain the boobs, back ache and moods i guess? Thanks for info - I really need to be realistic now and not set myself up for another fall so i will make a note of this xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey hun, didn't want to put dampener on things & upset you  

Was just trying to work out your cycle and when you ovulated........you _NEVER_ know, you may have managed it as I've read of a few ladies who've had unsuccessful IVFs then conceived naturally afterwards !

Hang in there......  

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

no I know you werent hunny      - I think tbh I am just so hopeful that because the cycle is longer it got my hopes up and I dont think I thought it through logically. I should know better really but I am just reaching desperation stakes me thinks its been a long old wait!
Thanks for info I really do appreciate it xxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

oh and Sat 25th was cd 35!


----------

